# Cannot open /lib/libedit.so.6



## Ch1ll (Sep 21, 2010)

Running 7.3-STABLE

Currently experiencing the error 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/lib/libedit.so.6"
```
 and when connecting via SSH, running rc.d scripts.

Attempted [CMD=""]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig start[/CMD] which errors out, and replacing the /lib/libedit.so.6 file with no positive results.

Running:
[CMD=""]file /lib/libedit.so.6[/CMD] yields:

```
libedit.so.6: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), stripped
```

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pbd (Sep 21, 2010)

Try to re-read /lib/*

`# ldconfig -m /lib`


----------



## Ch1ll (Sep 21, 2010)

pbd said:
			
		

> Try to re-read /lib/*
> 
> `# ldconfig -m /lib`



No love, this command returns no errors but [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig start[/cmd] and other commands still error out just as before.


----------



## pbd (Sep 21, 2010)

And what does `# ldconfig -r`
?


----------



## Ch1ll (Sep 21, 2010)

[cmd=]ldconfig -r[/cmd] returns no errors and the output can be viewed here, http://pastebin.org/1036589


----------



## Ch1ll (Sep 21, 2010)

The server was rebooted and has returned to normal operation.


----------

